# Anyone giving "Better off Ted" a spin?



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Been seeing the ad's for this and I'm still uncertain of how funny it will be but I set it to record on my DVR tonight to see if it's worth an SP.

So anyone else gonna watch?


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Always record new shows, gotta give it at least a shot.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Thanks for the reminder. I was planning to check it out.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Portia DiRossi


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Alfer said:


> Been seeing the ad's for this and I'm still uncertain of how funny it will be but I set it to record on my DVR tonight to see if it's worth an SP.
> 
> So anyone else gonna watch?


It's gotten a couple of decent preview reviews, so I set it to record the first show. Will decide on an SP after I watch it. It helps that there was an open tuner on my S3.


marksman said:


> Portia DiRossi


+1


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Going to record it, but I'm already recording two other shows at that time so it's relegated to the non-HD tivo until it proves itself worthy.


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

I'll try it. But I don't expect much.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

marksman said:


> Portia DiRossi


+1


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

Set up a SP last night. Had to juggle things with two of the TiVos as I also had two things recording in that time slot already.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

It's from the guy who brought us Andy Richter Controls the Universe, so I'm in on that. (The previews even have a Controls the Universe sort of feel to them.)


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

ElJay said:


> It's from the guy who brought us Andy Richter Controls the Universe, so I'm in on that.


Sold.

Also sold: Andy Richter Controls the Universe on DVD.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

ElJay said:


> It's from the guy who brought us Andy Richter Controls the Universe, so I'm in on that. (The previews even have a Controls the Universe sort of feel to them.)


Andy is an acquired taste as far as TV...I've enjoyed all his fly by night short lived shows, but for most folks he's way to offbeat, thus the reason his shows last maybe 8 episodes.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I decided to try it out based on the description in the Futoncritic. I have not seen any ads for it or read any previews.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm going to watch only because Portia DiRossi is starring.


----------



## jbragg89 (Jun 16, 2008)

It turned out better than I expected. I love the quirky and offbeat style. Portia is hilarious in this just like she was in Arrested Development.


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

It's getting rave reviews.

Add in Portia DiRossi and the fact that it's from the creators of _Andy Richter Controls The Universe_ and I'm sold.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

It's a bit spastic.

And the guy was cleaner shaved at home than he was at work.

--Carlos V.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

I like the style, but none of it is very ironic or amusing yet. I'll give it a few more episodes before I quit.


----------



## MrGreg (May 2, 2003)

Am I the only one who thought the ending was missing? At first I thought my recording had been cut off.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

I can't stand Andrea Anders. She is gonna ruin this show for me.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

None of the jokes made me laugh and I fell asleep before it ended. Yes, I was tired, but still. Not an impressive beginning.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

MrGreg said:


> Am I the only one who thought the ending was missing? At first I thought my recording had been cut off.


Yup, I thought I 30-sec skipped too far!

I will say I'm watching it and it has potential, but then I'm considering it the light sitcom partner of Eureka, and the long distant cousin of Misfits of Science.
:-D


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I am in. I thought it was a good pilot episode. And no laugh track. That is always a plus.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Ugh....after about 20 minutes my wife and gave up...too boring and not remotely funny.

Switched to DVR'd LOST instead and felt a lot better.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

aadam101 said:


> I can't stand Andrea Anders. She is gonna ruin this show for me.


Who is she? Creamer girl?


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

Crap like According to Jim goes on year after year but anything offbeat or quirky dies on the vine. Sad.

I loved it, so it will be lucky to get 8 episodes aired.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Amnesia said:


> Who is she? Creamer girl?


That is her. She played Joey's neighbor on the short lived Joey sitcom, and the ex-football player's wife on The Class.

I might give it a try, but will probably watch because it follows Scrubs.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

marksman said:


> Portia DiRossi


She has lost too much weight. She looks really scary in that show.

Otherwise, it is just weird enough to have potential. Andrea Anders :up::up:


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Amnesia said:


> Who is she? Creamer girl?


She is for me...... Ducks and runs..


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

I didn't bust a gut laughing at this but I was amused. It did seem to end abruptly. I'll probably stick with it until ABC decides to can it, which I assume won't be too far off.


----------



## stujac (Jan 26, 2002)

I thoroughly enjoyed it. Good picture (Hd) also.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

stujac said:


> I thoroughly enjoyed it. Good picture (Hd) also.


Except during the opening---the pictures of the sheep, etc were heavily pixelized...


----------



## jacobp (Oct 8, 2001)

I have a 3 episode rule for all new shows that I want to try out. If I don't like it after 3 episodes, I deleted the SP. 

This show made me modify my rule. I could not even make it past the first commerical break. Then, this morning, I tried again, picking up where I left off last night.... it got even worse.

Don't get me wrong, I loved Arrested Development and Portia, but this show is simply bad.

Bye bye SP.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

It was ok. I almost deleted at 6-8 minutes in. It was just not funny. Stuck it out, and it got better. It has potential; just have to see if they can develop it.

It's no Arrested Development. It almost seemed like they were being deliberately AD quirky at the start. Which won't work. But it started to develop its own persona in the 2nd half.

Next couple of eps will decide. Lucky there is an open tuner.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

Amnesia said:


> Except during the opening---the pictures of the sheep, etc were heavily pixelized...


I wonder what BASF, or the ad company who did the "we make the things you use better" for BASF would say about the opening ad/scene.

--Carlos V.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I thought it was cute and there were a few funny bits. It seemed a bit too arch but then again that could have been because it was a pilot so there was a lot of 'splainin' to do.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

As usual, I'm against the crowd here. I really liked it. I had TWO burst out laughing where I had to pause scenes, both with the scientist guy. First was when he tried to get a drink from the water fountain and he couldn't get it to stay on. Second, I loved his expression after they froze him. Rare for me to have a pilot where I laughed out loud like that.

Thanks for clearing up who creamer lady was. I KNEW I had seen her somewhere else, but couldn't place it. I thought Portia looked HORRIBLE. But I am thinking they wanted her to look that way, sorta like Frasier's wife in Cheers looked, until she lets her hair down and she looked hawt.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

I liked it. I liked the pacing and the subject matter.


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

Who was the actor they froze? I recognize him from something, but can't place him.

I'm not a slapstick/cheap humor kind of gal, but I couldn't help but laugh at the random "Caws".

Barbeedoll


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Portia was on Ellen the other day. All I will say, is you Portia lovers, stick it out till later in season.....


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

barbeedoll said:


> Who was the actor they froze? I recognize him from something, but can't place him.


He was one of the office workers in 'Any Richter Controls the Universe,' if you watched that.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Donbadabon said:


> I am in. I thought it was a good pilot episode. And no laugh track. That is always a plus.


+1 and I really liked the 'commercial' for Veridian at the beginning of the show.


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

Are they using the same set from _Mad Men_ for the office.


----------



## BobB (Aug 26, 2002)

barbeedoll said:


> Who was the actor they froze? I recognize him from something, but can't place him.
> 
> I'm not a slapstick/cheap humor kind of gal, but I couldn't help but laugh at the random "Caws".
> 
> Barbeedoll


Jonathan Slavin: http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0805587/

He's done a ton of stuff over the past 15 years, most notably on My Name is Earl. And according to the IMDB trivia entry, he's David Boreanaz's brother-in-law, so of course he's done a guest spot on Bones.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Wow that was horrible. No laugh track but it could have used a crickets chirping track.

Frank


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

I thought it was pretty bad as well. We'll give it a few more episodes, but I'm thinking it will be cancelled in the next month or two. Portia's character is pretty much unwatchable.


----------



## marrone (Oct 11, 2001)

This is the kind of show that can start as quirky humor, but then turn a little towards the drama side (kinda like Ally McBeal...heh, how appropriate for Portia).

Portia's character is a little too extreme, I think. Tone her down slightly and it will work better. IMHO.

Isn't a must watch for me, but I SP'ed it anyway. It has potential.

-Mike


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I think the underlying writing is good enough to make this show work and there is some acting talent as well.

What I think the show needs is to find its voice and how it is going to work out. It needs to shake a few things loose and change a few things up. If they get a chance I think it could turn into a pretty good sitcom.

I will certainly be watching it again. It is 1 million x better than Kath and Kim.

For godsakes According to Jim is coming back for its 27th season this week.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Thing with this show is it seems to fall right in with the other "quirky" ABC attempts at humorous shows...meaning Pushing Daisies, Ugly Betty, etc.

It may grab a small niche of viewers, but in the long run it isn't mainstream enough for most folks.

Face it, the TV audience is made of of 99% lovers of simplistic shows like *Jim*, and any of the numerous *CBS comedies*...it's just how it is.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

marksman said:


> I will certainly be watching it again. It is 1 million x better than Kath and Kim.


Way to set the bar high! 

I liked it. It had an AD feel and no laugh track which are big pluses in my book.

The kid was not obnoxious, as most tv kids are.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I liked it.. I too think it seemed sort of like Arrested Development, or other "weird" (but funny) sitcoms.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Well Kath and Kim got renewed for a second season, so I have to assume any sitcom that airs should not be canceled.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I liked it enough to give it more time...if it had a laugh track, I would not give it the chance...I'm keeping the SP...

Portia and Anders (had to IMDB her to figure out where I'd seen her before) are a plus as well...


----------



## Aniketos (Mar 6, 2006)

marksman said:


> Well Kath and Kim got renewed for a second season, so I have to assume any sitcom that airs should not be canceled.


WHAT?


----------



## goMO (Dec 29, 2004)

this may have been the worst show I've ever watched, but I will give it one more episode. Portia looked terrible, the product ideas were stupid, and the creamer girl does nothing for me. the only mild chuckle I got was with the water fountain.


----------



## marrone (Oct 11, 2001)

From a pickyness point of view, I found at least one continuity error.

When Ted goes into a conference room, they show him exiting a long hallway full of people.
When the scene changes to the conference room, he enters the door, but there's total emptyness behind him (in the hallway). No decor, no girl shuffling papers, it's almost like it's a blank wall behind him. I instant-replayed several times to make sure the perspective was correct.

Ok, I was bored!

-Mike


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

I'm very surprised at how many folks here hated it with a passion, clearly it's a different strokes for different folks as far as humor, but this has been very interesting. I'm really surprised at the number of "worst show I have ever seen" verdicts.

It's no BBT, but I was entertained, and I was a sitcom kid, but now it's CBS Mondays only for my sitcoms.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

marksman said:


> Well Kath and Kim got renewed for a second season, so I have to assume any sitcom that airs should not be canceled.


Where did you hear/read this info? I haven't heard anything about this and am unable to find anything about it via Google.


----------



## EchoBravo (Apr 20, 2002)

> Portia's character is a little too extreme, I think. Tone her down slightly and it will work better. IMHO.


Portia is one of those actresses who seems (to me) to play the same character in every show.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

dianebrat said:


> I'm very surprised at how many folks here hated it with a passion, clearly it's a different strokes for different folks as far as humor, but this has been very interesting. I'm really surprised at the number of "worst show I have ever seen" verdicts.
> 
> It's no BBT, but I was entertained, and I was a sitcom kid, but now it's CBS Mondays only for my sitcoms.


There's no irony or subtlety, just a lot of bash-you-over-the-head obvious gags. Its as bad as a typical laugh track sitcom, but it tries to mask it in a format that mirrors The Office, AD, etc. "Hey, this show is smart. We promise."

I'm giving it time to develop a story.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

marksman said:


> Well Kath and Kim got renewed for a second season, so I have to assume any sitcom that airs should not be canceled.


yet another questioning response.

I thought the show totally flopped. (I've tivoed all of them, though it's rarely one of the shows I stopped watching partway through. I'm going to give it at least one more try sometime -- though I Tivo far too many shows, I still like to have sitcoms available and there is a dearth of them nowadays.)


----------



## BobB (Aug 26, 2002)

EchoBravo said:


> Portia is one of those actresses who seems (to me) to play the same character in every show.


Only recently. She was VERY different when we first saw her in Sirens (1994 film).


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

I enjoyed the second episode much more.


----------



## BobB (Aug 26, 2002)

I don't know, after two episodes I'm kind of "eh" on this. It has some funny moments and thankfully no laugh track (I can't watch 30 seconds of ANYTHING that does) but is also pretty sophomoric. I'll probably leave the SP in at the bottom of the stack with no KUID.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

I had high hopes but those hopes are down sharply after the second episode... If that screaming thing is going to be a running gag it really needs to be funnier somehow.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I always want to give a show a few episodes. Some of my all time favorites started very slowly. But I thought last nights episode was less funny than the first one. And the first one was only slightly amusing. I'll give it another 1-2 I guess.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

Did no one else find the bit about the cyborg hilarious? "If only he could differentiate between soldiers and children." I was on the floor during that exchange. I think it makes for a decent complement to Scrubs.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

It's definitely over the top but I loved it. I didn't intend to watch it but my wife grabbed it and was watching it while I was busy. She started on the second episode. The opening credits Veridian Dynamics commercial... I didn't even know she was watching a show or what show it was, I thought it was just a commercial, and I gradually switched from "what the heck?" to "this must be a spoof" to laughing so hard (at the bit about the radishes) that I was sold. Now I'm afraid I have to watch the show. The pilot's intro commercial wasn't nearly as funny as the "food... and food-like products" one, but I'm still sold.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Watched ep 2 in hopes of having a more enjoyable experience...overall though it fell flat.

I think I'm taking it off my list of shows to watch.

Oh well...nice try Ted.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Hunter Green said:


> The opening credits Veridian Dynamics commercial... I didn't even know she was watching a show or what show it was, I thought it was just a commercial, and I gradually switched from "what the heck?" to "this must be a spoof" to laughing so hard (at the bit about the radishes) that I was sold.


Those intro commercials have both the ABC logo and the "Better Off Ted" logo at the bottom right -- fortunately, the latter doesn't continue throughout the show. But it's obvious someone at ABC was worried about people thinking the same thing you did, that it's a real commercial.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

I thought it was horrible. The waiting for eyeballs to explode, the unfrozen guy screaming randomly, the kid at home being subjected to Ted's work problems etc.
I don't understand the comparisons to AD. The only similarity is Portia whom I love. AD was funny, this is NOT.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

At work we recently had an automatic paper towel dispense installed. Not quite as bad as the PaperMiser (when you tear off the piece that's sticking out it automatically feeds the next one; and it feeds about 4-5" of paper, not the 1-2" in the show) but it made me appreciate that bit.


----------



## Thom (Jun 5, 2000)

I like the Veridian commercial shown at the beginning of each episode.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Sparty99 said:


> Did no one else find the bit about the cyborg hilarious? "If only he could differentiate between soldiers and children." I was on the floor during that exchange. I think it makes for a decent complement to Scrubs.


I loved that whole interchange being played straight.. it also got a guffaw or two from me. Especially Veronica just blowing by the fact she was talking about a secret project ted didn't know about.

Diane


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

Just watched the first two episodes and liked it enough to set up a SP. I think the two scientists are the best part of the show, they are very funny. And I do like the overall set-up of the show, spoofing a multi-national corporation. I can definitely relate to creamer girl, you feel like you've sold out so you do one tiny act of defiance so you can sleep at night.

I'm glad they dropped the kid for the 2nd episode and I hope she stays away. Though I guess it was an ok representation of Ted's moral struggle, it was completely unnecessary and I didn't like how it fit in with the rest of the show.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Zevida said:


> I'm glad they dropped the kid for the 2nd episode and I hope she stays away. Though I guess it was an ok representation of Ted's moral struggle, it was completely unnecessary and I didn't like how it fit in with the rest of the show.


She was in this week's, and fit in much better. She led to some very funny scenes, mostly having to do with (as you suggest) the inappropriateness of her being there in the first place.


----------



## Tangent (Feb 25, 2005)

This show earned itself a season pass for me. I hope it sticks around!


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Tangent said:


> This show earned itself a season pass for me. *I hope it sticks around*!


Personally I doubt it...it's sinking in the ratings.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

The Veridian commercials are really good...what's more, I find myself watching the real commercials and then saying "WTF?" before FFing through them...

pretty neat trick...maybe one that could help keep advertisers!

the third ep was the best one yet...I can see this show getting its legs and taking off...


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Yeah, its lacking in funny. I wish they'd bring back Carpoolers. That at least had charming characters.

But I have nothing better to do with my time, so I'll keep watching.


----------



## emandbri (Jul 5, 2004)

I really like it. Hopefully word of mouth will help the ratings.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

I am going to give it a couple more weeks. It's odd to me that Portia would do a show so similar to Arrested Development, considering they couldn't get anyone to watch it. I personally liked that show and I like this one too. Just not as much.

The writers are the key. I think it has potential if they don't go _too_ silly with it and back off the cliche's. They are already pushing the limits if you ask me, and Portia's character needs some smoothing out. I guess we'll see what happens. I found it amusing, but it needs to get funnier...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

bareyb said:


> I am going to give it a couple more weeks. It's odd to me that Portia would do a show so similar to Arrested Development, considering they couldn't get anyone to watch it.


A) TV producers have no imagination. They hire her because it's the same kind of role she's played before. That's how typecasting happens.

B) Portia Rossi has some imagination. She knows this could lead to typecasting, but she also knows that nobody watched Arrested Development, so she can cash this check without having to worry about the typecasting.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> A) TV producers have no imagination. They hire her because it's the same kind of role she's played before. That's how typecasting happens.
> 
> B) Portia Rossi has some imagination. She knows this could lead to typecasting, but she also knows that nobody watched Arrested Development, so she can cash this check without having to worry about the typecasting.


Not only that, she's more famous now as Ellen DeGeneres's husband.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

Do people really think this character is similar to Lynsey on AD? I don't. I also don't seem much similarity between the two shows in general, other than they are both off-beat comedies.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Zevida said:


> Do people really think this character is similar to Lynsey on AD? I don't.


I do. Very much so.


----------



## Aniketos (Mar 6, 2006)

Zevida said:


> I also don't seem much similarity between the two shows in general, other than they are both off-beat comedies.


I think they're deliberately trying to be like AD, but not coming close to it.

I really like the premise of the show, the execution on the other hand...


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I find it amusing enough to keep watching.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Zevida said:


> Do people really think this character is similar to Lynsey on AD? I don't. I also don't seem much similarity between the two shows in general, other than they are both off-beat comedies.


 Really? I don't see how you can miss it.


----------



## dilorc (Feb 13, 2002)

Zevida said:


> Do people really think this character is similar to Lynsey on AD? I don't. I also don't seem much similarity between the two shows in general, other than they are both off-beat comedies.


I don't see it either.

Victoria is an emotionally repressed exec, who seems to be competent at her job. Lindsay wore her emotions on her sleeve and isn't competent at anything.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

dilorc said:


> I don't see it either.


Nor I. At all.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

dilorc said:


> Victoria is an emotionally repressed exec, who seems to be competent at her job. Lindsay wore her emotions on her sleeve and isn't competent at anything.


And yet she plays them both exactly the same...


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

dilorc said:


> I don't see it either.
> 
> Victoria is an emotionally repressed exec, who seems to be competent at her job. Lindsay wore her emotions on her sleeve and isn't competent at anything.


I'm not seeing the AD comparison either. I think her Better Off Ted character is much more alike with her character on Ally McBeal (not that I watched that show that much).


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> Where did you hear/read this info? I haven't heard anything about this and am unable to find anything about it via Google.


For kath and kim I saw it somewhere, perhaps Entertainment Weekly. They mentioned some other show and noted Kath and Kim was picked up for a second full season. It was probably 4 or so weeks ago now.

It is weird though... I think I saw it around the time I was getting out of the hospital so I might have been delirious. Doing a search now, like you did, I can't find any hint of it either.. I wonder if I saw something in regards to them getting picked up this year... I don't know. I swear it was in a magazine or something besides someone on the internet just saying it.

I will do a little more looking, but it might be bad news for Kath and Kim fans and good news for me.

Clearly I was delusional.. Since they cut this years order from 22 to 17... So I am going to go out and celebrate.


----------



## chazas (Jan 18, 2007)

Wow, I'm shocked at so many negative reactions. My partner and I laughed almost constantly during the first two episodes. Portia de Rossi is a riot.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I don't see Portia's character anything like her character on AD. She may play it the same way (because...ummmmm...she's not a great actress?) but the characters are different. I like the show, and I agree, the two scientists are the best part of the show. And I kind of disagree on the daughter. I think she's there as the "outsider" who's going to critique how petty and stupid "big corporation" is. 

BTW....no yelping from the one scientist guy this week. And I also missed the "common technology gone wrong" scene this week. I'm referring to the towel dispenser and the water fountain scenes in prior episodes


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

chazas said:


> Wow, I'm shocked at so many negative reactions. My partner and I laughed almost constantly during the first two episodes. Portia de Rossi is a riot.


My wife and I were totally opposite....I don't think we laughed once...finally gave up watching.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

I caught this last week, I didn't care for it, which probably means it'll run for 12 seasons.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Langree said:


> I caught this last week, I didn't care for it, which probably means it'll run for 12 *days*


There...I fixed your post.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

chazas said:


> Wow, I'm shocked at so many negative reactions. My partner and I laughed almost constantly during the first two episodes. Portia de Rossi is a riot.


I think the Portia de Rossi character in this show is what makes it excruciating to watch. She's not funny at all, and it's really difficult to believe that someone that out of touch could hold a position like she does. I'm halfway through the third episode, but not sure I'll even bother finishing it.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

I like the Veronica character... She was hilarious in the third episode.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> I think the Portia de Rossi character in this show is what makes it excruciating to watch. She's not funny at all, and it's really difficult to believe that someone that out of touch could hold a position like she does. I'm halfway through the third episode, but not sure I'll even bother finishing it.


Realistic? The whole show is so over the top, that I find little of it realistic. I find much of its comedy such as the crazy products they talk about the over-the-top characters very "Dilbert"-ish which is what love about the show.


----------



## wsware (Jan 27, 2003)

This show is right in line with my humor. It reminds me of "The Loop" which was also a show I really liked.


----------



## TracySMiller (Oct 14, 2002)

I found the pilot funny , for most part. Lots of funny lines...

"Computer mouse or real mouse?"
<pause>"I'll get back to you on that."
<later>"Computer mouse"...
"Easier".

In fact, almost all of the back-and-forth between Ted and Portia's character were funny.

Lots of laugh out loud moments, like the paper towel dispenser.

I'm giving this show a good shot, because I found the pilot funnier that the pilots of "30 Rock" and "The Office", which are now two shows I never miss.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

"I need the cowless beef."
"Then you need Phil."
"But I can't use Phil."
"Then you can't have the cowless beef."
"But I need the cowless beef."
"Then you need Phil."
"But I can't use Phil."
"You really prefer this to small talk?"


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

I laughed at a few parts in the first one. But I didn't think too much of it.

HOWEVER - the last two episodes have been pretty awesome. We are firmly on board now.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

TracySMiller said:


> I found the pilot funny , for most part. Lots of funny lines...
> 
> "Computer mouse or real mouse?"
> <pause>"I'll get back to you on that."
> ...


Totally agree. The towel dispenser (and the episode before that, with the water fountain) had me ROLLING for a good few minutes. I found it an "inhaler" moment (anything that makes me laugh so much I have to pull out my asthma inhaler!!). I never got into the US version of The Office, but I must agree about 30 Rock. After the first couple of episodes of 30 Rock, I was on the fence, and now it is probably my second fav sitcom after The Big Bang Theory.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Sparty99 said:


> "I need the cowless beef."
> "Then you need Phil."
> "But I can't use Phil."
> "Then you can't have the cowless beef."
> ...


Ya know, that is REALLY funny, even out of context!!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

You know this show will really hit it's stride.....the episode before they cancel it because everyone had given up on it.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Saw this on a Neilsen(sp) ratings site.



> n a night where the CW beat NBC in the 8pm hour FOX took top honors fueled by Lie to Me and American Idol. *The premiere of Better Off Ted on ABC did not soar, although ABC's 8pm comedy block was competitive with CBS' 8pm comedy block among adults 18-49. But, Ted was the lowest-rated comedy series debut [on ABC] in over three years (since Hot Properties 2.2/6 in the demo in 10/05)*


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

TracySMiller said:


> "Computer mouse or real mouse?"
> <pause>"I'll get back to you on that."
> <later>"Computer mouse"...
> "Easier".


That was the line that got me in the pilot.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

Very frequently on the TiVo forum I find myself ever so glad that I don't know all the other shows, so I don't always compare every character to every other character that actor ever played.


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

I am really enjoying it. (We had the first three episodes saved and watched them all in a row.) 

--Margret


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Robert Bianco from USA Today said that tonight's episode is the best so far.

And welcome to TCF, TiVoMargaret! You've been a member for over a year and it's a Better Off Ted thread that gets you to make your first post?


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> And welcome to TCF, TiVoMargaret! You've been a member for over a year and it's a Better Off Ted thread that gets you to make your first post?


VP of Design? Hmm, is TiVo joining with Veridian Dynamics to design the Series 4 box?


----------



## stujac (Jan 26, 2002)

Can Phil be a spokesperson for it?


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

:up: to tonight's episode!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

When they got to the water cooler, I almost feel out of my recliner.

I can't believe they did it, and I can't believe they made it funny!


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

This episode was freaking hilarious.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Tonight was the first episode I've seen, and thought it was pretty funny! Guess I picked the right one to start with.


----------



## tewcewl (Dec 18, 2004)

Absolutely the funniest episode by far this week. Just goes to show you that sometimes shows need time to gestate and find their groove (and the funny). If they can keep this up, I'm sticking with the SP.


----------



## Uncle Briggs (Sep 11, 2004)

Very funny episode. Best one yet.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Hilarious take on race in the workplace. "My white guy sucks!" "You can walk away tall."


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I fell out when all the men were stuck in the elevator. That really made me LOL.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

Donbadabon said:


> I fell out when all the men were stuck in the elevator. That really made me LOL.


I loved the joke there. Something like, "We shouldn't have let that white guy leave". "He was on an elevator with 8 black guys. What did you expect?"


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

should we start ep-specific threads at this point?

hmmm...maybe I should check to see if one is already started!


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> When they got to the water cooler, I almost feel out of my recliner.
> 
> I can't believe they did it, and I can't believe they made it funny!


Yeah, I was in _serious_ " ZOMG " mode when they did that, but it was pitch-perfect funny.

"When you leave the room, it gets dark."
"Awww, how can I stay mad at you when you say things like that."

Those two make an adorable couple.


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

This show has gotten better and better. Walk away tall was hilarious. And the whole premise of the episode was genius.  I hope it sticks. I think it is hitting it's stride and I laughed so hard at several parts of this episode.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

This episode was hilarious. The best by far.

-smak-


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

I'm in.

_"They're giving away free white people!"_

(Or something to that effect.)

I laughed really hard at this episode.

_"By July 28th, 2013 we will employ every person on the planet. And we just don't have the parking for that."_


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

Bryanmc said:


> _"By July 28th, 2013 we will employ every person on the planet. And we just don't have the parking for that."_


I was afraid the board might _like_ the idea of employing every person on the planet.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Am I going to have to BT these since I gave up after the first episode which sucked or do you all just have poor taste in TV? It's gotten THAT much better since the first episode?

Frank


----------



## tewcewl (Dec 18, 2004)

fmowry said:


> Am I going to have to BT these since I gave up after the first episode which sucked or do you all just have poor taste in TV? It's gotten THAT much better since the first episode?
> 
> Frank


Why are you so surprised that a show, given time, can improve?


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

fmowry said:


> Am I going to have to BT these since I gave up after the first episode which sucked or do you all just have poor taste in TV? It's gotten THAT much better since the first episode?
> 
> Frank


You can watch them at ABC.com instead of breaking the law.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I think it might be time to break this thread out by episode going forward. I always thought this had promise, and it has gotten consistantly better. You can definitely tell that there's a lot of Andy Richter Explores The Universe in this.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

The last episode was even better than the previous ones. Linda making fun of herself making fun of people was great, and I loved Ted's comments about how we treat disabled people the same, only we don't really. Quite a few "hit pause so I can laugh" moments. The Veridian Dynamics commercial wasn't as good, though.


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

I'll have to watch the last one on ABC.com. Stupid local program killed it.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Hunter Green said:


> The Veridian Dynamics commercial wasn't as good, though.


I laughed out loud at the line about the old woman and the baby...


----------



## Mars Rocket (Mar 24, 2000)

Amnesia said:


> I laughed out loud at the line about the old woman and the baby...


Or the hypothetical "What if a baby killed a man?"

I thought this was a really solid episode.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

tewcewl said:


> Why are you so surprised that a show, given time, can improve?


The first was so horrible and unfunny I gave up on it. I'm usually patient with shows that have a glimmer of hope and this didn't.

Frank


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Bryanmc said:


> You can watch them at ABC.com instead of breaking the law.


Thanks, I'm off to bit torrent it.

Frank


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

fmowry said:


> The first was so horrible and unfunny I gave up on it. I'm usually patient with shows that have a glimmer of hope and this didn't.


I thought the first one was...OK. I wasn't excited, but it got me to try another episode. And each one has been substantially better than the last.

Now I'm curious to see the first one again and see if it really just wasn't all that good, or if it takes a while to "get" the show.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

Mars Rocket said:


> Or the hypothetical "What if a baby killed a man?"
> 
> I thought this was a really solid episode.


"You mean to tell me under no circumstances would you kill Baby Hitler?"


----------



## Mars Rocket (Mar 24, 2000)

I agree that it's been getting better with each episode, and the latest was the best yet. But then again I thought the first ep wasn't so bad either.


----------



## MrGreg (May 2, 2003)

I've had several shows where it took me a couple episodes to decide I thought they were funny, and then I really liked them. Usually they're ones with "different" senses of humor. This is one of them.

Others:
Arrested Development
Trailer Park Boys
Peep Show


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

my list is much more famous...

didn't really like, but stuck with them
Friends
Seinfeld

totally hated and could not understand why people liked them
the Office
30 Rock

now, the Office and 30 Rock are top 5 shows on my SP...I probably watched every ep of Seinfeld (the best comedy ever) 15-20 times...


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

I think Arrested Development is the best comedy ever, but the pilot episode is not as funny as most of the rest of the first season.

The pilot episode of The Office turned me off the show, and I never came back, although I will rent them.

Same with 30 Rock. Pilot was not that great, and now it's hilarious.

And yah, looking back at Seinfeld, the pilot was not even close to what the show became in the next few seasons. 

-smak-


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Alright. I'm starting to like this more and more. It's definitely improving and there were some legitimate laughs in the latest one and the prior one too. I'm in. SP stays.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

smak said:


> I think Arrested Development is the best comedy ever, but the pilot episode is not as funny as most of the rest of the first season.
> 
> The pilot episode of The Office turned me off the show, and I never came back, although I will rent them.
> 
> ...


Exactly how I felt about all of those shows (although I don't think AD was the best comedy ever, but it was one of my favs.)

I'm liking Ted. It's starting to hit it's stride, although I thought this week's episode was a bit weaker than the first ones, but still fairly funny.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

"Creating a new generation of hurricane proof dogs"

I enjoyed the pilot and it continues to get better.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm watching the episode live. I'm really kind of enjoying it.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Full Frontal Nerdity

Linda: You love rules. You should marry a rule and have little rule children, then build a house made of rules.
Ted: You mean a house made of my own children?
Linda: That's between you and your conscience.

Veronica: Legal says you have to wear a parachute.
Lem: Why? At the height I'm going, a parachute will be useless.
Veronica: Not from a legal standpoint. Good luck.

I love this show


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Ment said:


> Veronica: Legal says you have to wear a parachute.
> Lem: Why? At the height I'm going, a parachute will be useless.
> Veronica: Not from a legal standpoint. Good luck.
> 
> I love this show


It was even funnier when you found out what was in the "parachute" and why!

agreed, I'm really enjoying BOT, and the unsung hero, it's awesome soundtrack.

Diane


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

I like the subtle things as well. Like when his daughter hopped into his lap after the awkward hug to shield him from future hugging attempts.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I like the Veridian commericals, i've actually had to rewind and watch them, thinking they were going to commerical break.


----------



## Mars Rocket (Mar 24, 2000)

I thought this was the funniest episode yet. The mention of the Octochicken coming down from its web was awesome.

We really need single episode threads for this show.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Still not liking the blonde girl, but the scientists are a riot


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I am gradually catching up and this is gettng better and better. I just watched the episode where the children in day care do jobs for the company.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

According to the Hollywood Reporter: http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20090428/en_nm/us_scrubs_2

ABC is in talks to renew Scrubs for next season. Why do I bring that up in this thread?



> In its debut season on ABC after seven years on NBC, "Scrubs" has been a modest performer at 8 p.m. Wednesday. But it has helped launch the new comedy "Better Off Ted," with both series enjoying critical praise, strong support at the network and talk about extending the pairing into next season.


That's good news if they can make it work.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

This show has really hit its stride. Very Dilbertish in a sexy way. Ya Portia is hawt.

Veridian "individualizing" each employees space in response to Linda's complaint about being a cog in the wheel was hilarious.

"Hi balding guy, I love what you've done with the hair you have left." 

ROFL at Veridian 'Teamwork' promo

Graffitti on cat pic 'Sheila licks herself'


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

I think this episode finally deserves its own thread!

(I'll start it momentarily!)


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Did you guys see the Veridian Dynamics commercial they produced in response to the show getting bumped by Pres. Obama last week?


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Yes, it was funny.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Ausiello is reporting that Better Off Ted has been renewed.

http://ausiellofiles.ew.com/2009/05/breaking-abc-re.html


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

wprager said:


> Ausiello is reporting that Better Off Ted has been renewed.
> 
> http://ausiellofiles.ew.com/2009/05/breaking-abc-re.html


I am stunned, and delighted. Didn't see that coming.


----------



## stujac (Jan 26, 2002)

An excellent decision. I love this show.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

wprager said:


> Ausiello is reporting that Better Off Ted has been renewed.
> 
> http://ausiellofiles.ew.com/2009/05/breaking-abc-re.html


happy happy joy joy!
This is great news! 
(almost makes up for According to Jim being renewed for 75 years)

Diane


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

I can't believe this was renewed!! I love this show.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

dianebrat said:


> (almost makes up for According to Jim being renewed for 75 years)


Every time I channel-surf and see According To Jim I say to my wife "this is STILL on?"


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

wprager said:


> Ausiello is reporting that Better Off Ted has been renewed.
> 
> http://ausiellofiles.ew.com/2009/05/breaking-abc-re.html


Sweet! Love this show!


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

more Veridian promos. Joy! Joy!


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

New episodes starting June 23rd

http://www.tvweek.com/news/2009/05/abc_to_air_new_ted_episodes_in.php


----------



## tewcewl (Dec 18, 2004)

Nice! They'll finally show the episode that Portia showed when she was on Ellen.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

tewcewl said:


> Nice! They'll finally show the episode that Portia showed when she was on Ellen.


Did you mean to put "Ellen" in quotes? You know, like the name of a _talk show_?


----------



## tewcewl (Dec 18, 2004)

wprager said:


> Did you mean to put "Ellen" in quotes? You know, like the name of a _talk show_?


I see what you did there.  I guess it depends on your perspective, but yes, when she was on the talk show "Ellen."


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Incidentally, I finally got around to watching the "Andy Richter Controls the Universe" DVD set -- it's even more similar to "Better Off Ted" than I remembered. (Or, rather, "Better Off Ted" is more similar to it, being six years later and all.  ) If you like "Better Off Ted" but haven't seen "ARCTU," I recommend it.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

I've been watching "Richter" on DVD as well and noticing some of the "borrowing" going on. The sensor gag. The "happy boss" episode.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

While I really enjoy 'Better Off Ted', I really didn't like Andy Richter. I found it too over the top.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

tewcewl said:


> I see what you did there.  I guess it depends on your perspective, but yes, when she was on the talk show "Ellen."


IMO, it should be in italics...but there's no double-entendre there...


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Consider this the obligatory post mentioning that Andrea Anders's "medieval fight club" outfit, seen at the very end of last night's episode, was a nice treat.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I caught last night's episode by accident, and thought I must have missed this episode during the spring, but apparently they're actually running new episodes this summer. It was a good ep.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

trainman said:


> Consider this the obligatory post mentioning that Andrea Anders's "medieval fight club" outfit, seen at the very end of last night's episode, was a nice treat.


Ran long and didn't pad, off to find a pic.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm opening a chapter of the MFC here in my office.  

Phil: "Medieval Fight Night two nights in a row? Man, my codpiece just got tighter"


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

trainman said:


> Consider this the obligatory post mentioning that Andrea Anders's "medieval fight club" outfit, seen at the very end of last night's episode, was a nice treat.


My recording cut off right before that. Grrrr.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

found it










http://forums.superiorpics.com/ubbt...topics/2020313/Andrea_Anders_Better_Off_Ted_S


----------



## JoeTiVo (Jun 25, 2001)

What's that guy on the left looking at??


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

This episode wasn't my favorite but it was still pretty fun. Lem and Phil continue to be the highlights of the show and they are the funniest and get the best lines. The new episodes should make the summer a little brighter!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

hmmm, my DVR didn't pick this up as new. I'll have to go to ABC.com and watch it.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

"Street crud"


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

LOL, she's just cute enough to be attractive, yet plain enough to be believable.


----------



## Waldorf (Oct 4, 2002)

Just a FYI - The "Racial Sensitivity" episode (my fave so far) is currently a free download on iTunes. Worth grabbing if you missed it or thinking about giving this show a spin.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Jesda said:


> LOL, she's just cute enough to be attractive, yet plain enough to be believable.


Cheers to Brandy Lusvardi...


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Waldorf said:


> Just a FYI - The "Racial Sensitivity" episode (my fave so far) is currently a free download on iTunes. Worth grabbing if you missed it or thinking about giving this show a spin.


*trudges off to download*
Truly one of the funniest sitcom episodes I have seen in a long time.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

wprager said:


> "Street crud"


That makes so much more sense now.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> That makes so much more sense now.


I loved that line. Watched it on ABC.COM, and I thought it was one of the funnier eps of the season. I loved the medieval fighting, and you just KNEW that Ted was going to do well and p*ss off the non-management types. I thought Andrea Anders looked really good in the episode. I really go back and forth on her being a hottie. Sometimes she looks kind of dumpy, other times, amazing (this was the same when she was on Joey).


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> I thought Andrea Anders looked really good in the episode. I really go back and forth on her being a hottie. Sometimes she looks kind of dumpy, other times, amazing (this was the same when she was on Joey).


+1 all around.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

AssGoo! *******!

Phil :"So I do know something about women. I'm going to call my wife! And tell her how hot Linda is.." lol Phil gets so many good lines.

Veridian 'Cuddly Terminator' commercial hilarious! "Man and Machines. Best Friends Forever"

Lem: "If only I were a worm, I could cut myself in two and date my lower half"

Excuse while I stare..oops glasses first


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Ment said:


> Veridian 'Cuddly Terminator' commercial hilarious! "Man and Machines. Best Friends Forever"


Yeah, I loved that one. Who knew that Veridian Dynamic's provided Skynet its foot soldiers.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

Great episode!

Phil: "Why don't you go talk to her?"
Lem: "Talk to her?! Would you talk to a rainbow...or a sunset?"
Phil: "If I wanted to get it on with refracted light, I would."

That was great!


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

Maybe we should have separate episode threads in future. It's hard to know when it's safe to look at this thread.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Another funny episode last night.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I love this show.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Veridian Dynamics
We're sorry. You're welcome.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

The dynamic between all of the characters cracks me up every time, especially anything that has to do with Lem.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I liked this episode as well. The show is quickly becoming one of my favorite sitcoms.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

ElJay said:


> The dynamic between all of the characters cracks me up every time, especially anything that has to do with Lem.


Bah, Lem's dead to me. I mean lying about where you went to grad school is one thing, but lying about needing glasses?!? That is simply unforgivable.

Rob Helmerichs, PhD, Harvard. Who really needs those glasses.

OK, it was UCSB. But I really _do _need those glasses.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

This show is _so_ Arrested Development-esque.. Does anybody know how the ratings compare?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

cherry ghost said:


> found it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't remember this (and believe me, I would)...so it's clear that my DVR didn't record this ep...can you tell me the title or ep number?

thanks...


----------



## Mike Farrington (Nov 16, 2000)

I saw that episode, but this part got cut off. Will need to pad this SP by a minute, as it has happened a few times.

This was the episode with the medieval fight club in the basement. Ted's Ex-wife was in town, so he joined up with Lem and Phil to fight in the basement and gets carried away with it. Andrea Anders' character wasn't involved with it in any way during the episode, so this makes this endcap amusing.

My wife and I love this show, much like we loved Andy Richter Controls the Universe when it was on. After every episode, we comment on how much we love the show and how it doesn't stand a chance of sticking around. We mourn it after each episode as if it's fate is already written.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Just a heads up, next Tuesday 2 episodes airing ( including the season finale  ) starting at 9 PM E and P


----------

